# Penny Hardaway to the Hawks?



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Hawks management has GUARANTEED season ticketholders that this team will the playoffs THIS YEAR. The Hawks are really REALLY hurting at SG, they were in bad enough shape at the position BEFORE DerMarr Johnson's car crash. Now the team is looking at Dion Glover AND THAT'S IT at SG. Desperate times call for desperate measures.

The Suns want to dump Penny and his contract so they can a) save money and b) get as much PT to Joe Johnson and Casey Jacobsen as possible. Here's a trade that Phoenix would GLADLY do:

Alan Henderson, Chris Crawford, and Dion Glover to the Suns; Penny Hardaway and Jake Voskuhl to the Hawks

I'm not a big fan of Penny Hardaway, and I'm DEFINITELY not a big fan of Penny Hardaway's CONTRACT, but like I said, desperate times call for desperate measures, and the Hawks are giving up nothing here. As for the Suns, well, they could let Dion Glover walk next summer, which would trim some payroll, and Alan Henderson's contract is up three years from now (sooner than Penny's contract is up!). Besides, Henderson would probably actually play a little for Phoenix, since the Suns are hurting up front.

Here's what Phoenix would look like in 2002-03:

Starting lineup

PG Stephon Marbury (40 minutes/game)
SG Joe Johnson (28 minutes/game)
SF Shawn Marion (40 minutes/game)
PF Bo Outlaw (24 minutes/game)
C Jake Tsakilidis (32 minutes/game)

Key reserves: Casey Jacobsen (20 minutes/game), Scott Williams (16 minutes/game), Alan Henderson (12 minutes/game), Amare Stoudemire (12 minutes/game), Dion Glover (8 minutes/game), Randy Brown (8 minutes/game)

End of the bench (no PT): Alton Ford

Stashed on the IR: Tom Gugliotta, Chris Crawford, Milt Palacio

Yeah, having Tom Gugliotta's huge contract on the IR is obviously a waste, but what's the alternative?


----------



## jrrompy (Aug 27, 2002)

The Suns seem pretty high on Alton Ford, so I think he will get minutes this year. I think they are looking at him and amare as future forwards for the team.

But I agree that Penny needs to go. And that trade seems very reasonable.

It will allow the Suns to develop their young core with efficient backup from solid vets in case something doesnt work.

And i hope googs retires....he is a bloody waste nowadays.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Yes, Penny is better off to go to the Hawks!


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

This is a good deal for Suns, getting rid of Penny's contract and acquire 3 solid players although they are also injury prone, but their contracts are much more manageable. I am not sure the Hawks will pull this out though. Yes they desperate now, but they might hesitate on Penny's contract since they are already acquired Glenn Robinson, who has another fat deal. They will have a total of 3 Max players (Abdur-Rahim, Robinson, Penny) in next 3, 4 years, what are they going to do when Terry's contract expired in 2 years? Furthermore, I think the Hawks are quite high on defensive specialist Ira Newble, he will get starting nod over Glover if Terry switch to PG, and if he can add a little bit more offensive weapons to his arsenal, then all the Hawks need to do is staying put.


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

What choices does Atlanta have? Maybe Hardaway, Eddie Jones, Bonzi Wells or Aaron McKie?Will they give up a Ratliff to get one of them?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

As the poster above me said, "What choice do the Hawks have?"

Since they <b>guaranteed</b> making the playoffs and they have no #2 guard, they need to make a move or that "guarantee" is going to get shoved in their faces.

Also, it isn't as though Ted Turner doesn't have the money to spend either, luxury tax or not - as he just blows money to the UN every year like it was smoke! We know the UN does next to nothing when it comes to being a decisive entity, so Teddy should fork out the money for his team and they should strive to keep that <b>"guarantee"</b> to their fans instead of pouring money into an organization that is ineffective, at best(Or as it was best described, "They risk being <b>insignifcant </b>if they don't see how Sadaam is laughing at the UN measures he doesn't even try to adhere to!"- paraphrased)


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Not a bad trade

If this trade went down I would expect there would have to be a deal for Bo Outlaw in play 

Outlaw is perfect for the Clips as they need a productive energetic veteran presence if they are for real about making the playoffs.

Anyway they would not wear Hendo, Outlaw , Googs and Amare on the roster . Plus they just signed PF/SF Dan Langhi ( much underrated player who could surprise in the right circumstances ) 

I also think Amare will be getting quite a bit of playing time from the get go 


And believe it or not , the Suns love lil Jake - the whole Two Jakes thing is quite strong for them

Can't see how Penny helps the Hawks into the playoffs - his knees are shot . Frankly , they would be better off with production from Dion Glover and Jason Terry rotating in and out of that spot with Dickau and Newble taking the rest of the rotation minutes ( with Newble and Glover also capable of rotating at the 3 )


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> As the poster above me said, "What choice do the Hawks have?"
> 
> Since they <b>guaranteed</b> making the playoffs and they have no #2 guard, they need to make a move or that "guarantee" is going to get shoved in their faces.



It would be a great and helpful trade for the Hawks

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
I was going to post up something about that GUARANTEE!!! promise, 
but you pretty much summed it up....


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

that would be a great trade for both teams cause anorther bad contract off the magics hands and a good shotting gaurd for the hawks(when he is healty)...


----------

